
Swinging the Vote? - JeanMarcS
https://themarkup.org/google-the-giant/2020/02/26/wheres-my-email
======
JeanMarcS
More info on the method

[https://themarkup.org/google-the-giant/2020/02/26/show-
your-...](https://themarkup.org/google-the-giant/2020/02/26/show-your-work-
wheres-my-email)

